# Da-Lite Screen



## dannyn (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking for a 9X12 foot Da-Lite non deluxe screen. I like the old screens that had the latches seeing they were lighter and stayed square better than the newer screens that have the quick release parts. 

Does any one know when I can obtain these screens still?

This would be greatly appreaciated.

Thanks,

Dan

Here is the screen: http://www.projectorzone.com/img/prod/main/original/fast_fold_deluxe.jpg

Here is the latches that don't seem to work well for me

.


----------



## avery (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't know where to find any. You might want to post this in the classified forums with the WTB (want to buy) tag.

avery


----------



## jstroming (Apr 25, 2011)

I have Draper screens ("Cinefold" series) that have the old style latches. I also own 2 vutec 7x10's (great screens btw) that are also the old latching style. In fact, I dont have any of the quick release latches, and I have probably a dozen 9x12's.


----------



## dannyn (Apr 28, 2011)

How similar does your screens look to a Dalite? I already have one of those, and would like a second to match, and that is not even taking into account the fact that the fast fold is not nearly as good as the latch style.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 28, 2011)

Never seen that new-fangled latch before, but I can tell I don't like it.

Da-Lite Fast-Fold, ScreenWorks EZ-Fold, and Draper Cinefold are all visually similar (though unlikely to be parts-compatible, other than the crank bolts) products. Check AVForSale - Screens or other AV company for new or used.


----------



## dannyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, the new fast fold is just not as good. It droops in the middle due to the extra weight and takes the screen ever so slightly out of square. It is also substantially heavier. I will check there derek. Thanks!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 28, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Never seen that new-fangled latch before, but I can tell I don't like it.


 
I've got one down the hall if you want to look at one. Hardly used. It's nice that I have fewer parts for the carpenters to lose.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 28, 2011)

If I understand correctly, the latch in question doesn't eliminate any parts, it just replaces the traditional pivoting keeper plate that rigidifies the hinged-joint.



And thanks for the offer, but if I never see one of these screens again, I'll die happy.


----------

